# mirrolures/jigs with gulp or grubs in the surf



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

so really I'm just curious if I should be worrying about distance casting in the surf for trout....most my fish on bait...drum and such seem to come fairly close to shore...should i be casting to the same area for trout or should i be trying to wail it out there? also how the heck do you work the lure....i tried messing around today and the waves kept knocking my line around and it didnt really feel like I was working the lure very well.....went into an inlet (no waves) and im pretty sure i got that down as I caught some blues... also all the trout i caught in the water way would suggest i at least have some sort of technique going but i feel like im missing something in the surf....any help is appreciated


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Steve,

This may be helpful . . .
*
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?98496-Mirrolure-Crash-Course

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?101180-How-to-work-a-Mirrolure-Mirrodine

http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/20438-Surf-Fishing-with-Mirrolures

https://forum.reddrumtackle.com/forum/rdt-s-public-forums/rdt-s-main-forum/18205-mirrolure-s

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/topic/178561-what-rig-for-using-gulp-in-the-surf/

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?43844-Gulp-101*

YouTube also has some good video's . . .

Tigjt Lines !


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

stevec8787 said:


> thanks!



Steve,

Anytime, sir . . . Glad to help !

Tight Lines !


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

What model were you using?


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

23mako said:


> What model were you using?


52mr red head white body 1/2 ounce


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

ez2cdave said:


> Steve,
> 
> This may be helpful . . .
> *
> ...


Great links to some good posts, reminds me of what this site used to be.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jay b said:


> Great links to some good posts, reminds me of what this site used to be.


Thank you, sir, on many levels !

Tight Lines !


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

anyone know why the hell everything seems to be coming to investigate my lure and not actually take it? fishing off a bridge i saw drum trout and blues come up to my mirrolure and my jigs and then turn away right before they nailed it....lockjaw or angler error?


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

How do you have it tied?


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

stevec8787 said:


> anyone know why the hell everything seems to be coming to investigate my lure and not actually take it? fishing off a bridge i saw drum trout and blues come up to my mirrolure and my jigs and then turn away right before they nailed it....lockjaw or angler error?


When this happens to me I either change color, change size, or change my retrieve. I look at it as positive, if the fish are there I'm fishing the right location.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

using a knot ive been doing forever...not even sure what it is called but I was reading about a loop knot that allows the mirrolure to have more of a natural wiggle to it...going to try that


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

mirrolure knot for anything >20lb test, orvis loop knot for anything less


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Seen many fish turn away from a lure when you see them because you change up your retrieve due to seeing the fish. Keep it going steady and speed up instead of slowing down if they keep shying away. Too good of a look and they can lose interest.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

all good information....thanks!


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

SmoothLures said:


> Seen many fish turn away from a lure when you see them because you change up your retrieve due to seeing the fish. Keep it going steady and speed up instead of slowing down if they keep shying away. Too good of a look and they can lose interest.


X2.

100 percent True and thus is your issue. The only fish that isn't like this is flounder and they do the opposite you can basically stop your jig and they will come back until they get what they want.


----------

